# how do you deal with loud neighbors?



## A. Waltz (Jun 9, 2019)

our neighbor's kids are _~snip~_ af it's so they're always in the front yard screaming and one of em has a full blown crying tantrum at least once per day, they're always banging on the shared wall we have with them, literally one of em just started crying as i began typing this thread.

also the parents themselves are ~snip~ too, they dont know how to sneeze, every time they sneeze it sounds like they're gagging and throwing up, theyre always shouting at the kids which just has me on high alert the whole time even though i know theyre not shouting at me but you know how humans only have like 2 biological fears and one of them is loud noises (i think the other one is falling.. ?)

the mom always talks like a _~snip~_ using a fake baby voice with her kids who are all in elementary school, some in middle school. when the kids arent there she's fine, but when theyre there she's just yelling at them and talking like a_ ~snip~_

the dad also speaks _~snip~_, same issues as the mom, and now even brings other neighbors to sit in his front yard to talk and they talk super loudly and you can hear it everywhere in our place

then on many occasions they blast loud music

like holy fucking shit i just want to sleep in and rest in peace for once without some fucking shouting match waking me up or some _~snip~_ kid screaming at the top of his lungs

btw im not sure if theyre actually _~snip~_ but im just calling them that cuz they fucking act like it

_~snip~_


----------



## dergeist (Jun 9, 2019)

I hate loud noises and I get angry af, but sometimes it can't be helped. You can't do anything about autistic kids, or neighbours. Get ear plugs if you have a problem, they don't cost much either.

Btw, nobody acts autistic as far as I know, if they do that's f'ed up. As for getting rid of them, there's nothing you can do, when it comes to kids.


----------



## Keishin (Jun 9, 2019)

These new buildings are great because the walls are THICK lmao fuck those cheap ass old houses fr


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 9, 2019)

By living in the suburbs.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 9, 2019)

dergeist said:


> I hate loud noises and I get angry af, but sometimes it can't be helped. You can't do anything about autistic kids, or neighbours. Get ear plugs if you have a problem, they don't cost much either.
> 
> Btw, nobody acts autistic as far as I know, if they do that's f'ed up. As for getting rid of them, there's nothing you can do, when it comes to kids.


i tried ear plus and i can still hear them 

i know tbh it's offensive towards real autistic people because they're not nearly as bad as these fucking tards


----------



## Skylar (Jun 9, 2019)

This is a sad example that not everyone is centered, educated and/or mature enough to handle kids. 

Are they renting or do they own the property?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 9, 2019)

3 Options:
> Address them w/ diplomacy.

> Sneakily sabotage their lives to the point where they move.

> Move.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 9, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> By living in the suburbs.


i do live in the suburbs 


Keishin said:


> These new buildings are great because the walls are THICK lmao fuck those cheap ass old houses fr


lucky..! yeah im hoping we can move some day, it sucks that we lived here first and then these people moved in and it sucks that the only solution is for us to move and not them. our past neighbors were sooo great, even though they had dogs that barked at things, they were never loud!

also i hate the mom, because she is so two faced. she always uses this fake high pitched voice when talking to my parents , always "omg neighbor!!!!!" like shut the fuck up, you were literally just yelling at your children for some tiny insignificant thing you literally just threw one on to the ground, stop trying to act nice to us as if we cant hear you you _~snip~_
and then she dares bring us food sometimes, like literally no one asked, we dont give a darn about your food, maybe just shut up and learn to sneeeze instead of trying to bribe us? it's not going to stop us from hating you and seeing your fakeness


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 9, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> This is a sad example that not everyone is centered, educated and/or mature enough to handle kids.
> 
> Are they renting or do they own the property?


theyre renting

seriously they are the worst, when they first moved they would constantly hit the kids for like straight up minutes at a time, you could hear the mom hitting one of the kids with a fucking pan once. you could hear the kid fall on the ground because of the hitting. i even called the cops back then and they sort of stopped with the hitting but still do the shouting and occasional hitting just not as long


----------



## Skylar (Jun 9, 2019)

A. Waltz said:


> theyre renting
> 
> seriously they are the worst, when they first moved they would constantly hit the kids for like straight up minutes at a time, you could hear the mom hitting one of the kids with a fucking pan once. you could hear the kid fall on the ground because of the hitting. i even called the cops back then and they sort of stopped with the hitting but still do the shouting and occasional hitting just not as long



If they're rented there's still hope. I'm not sure about the UK laws against loud music for an extended period of time but in the USA you can call the cops on them and they force your neighbors to turn down the volume. If I were in your position, I'd first try to talk to them so we can reach a ground of co-existence. If that doesn't work, I would try to speak with the landlord and explain the unbearable situation in the hopes they'll mediate. I'd even seek support from other neighbors if necessary.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 9, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> If they're rented there's still hope. I'm not sure about the UK laws against loud music for an extended period of time but in the USA you can call the cops on them and they force your neighbors to turn down the volume. If I were in your position, I'd first try to talk to them so we can reach a ground of co-existence. If that doesn't work, I would try to speak with the landlord and explain the unbearable situation in the hopes they'll mediate. I'd even seek support from other neighbors if necessary.


ah im in the US ! lol. we've tried talking to them and it just never sticks. their excuse is that it's in the daytime and theyre allowed to do whatever noise they want in the day, and that kids will be kids. despite the fact that the parents also make up a huge part of the noise problem with their shouting and hitting and wall hitting stuff and music/tv. also they do not seem stable. i asked them twice politely if they could talk less loudly because they were right outside of our shared front yard space, and they just started yelling back like "youre always complaining about the noise blah blah close the door!" and i did have my doors closed, all of the windows closed, and i could still hear them anywhere in the house, thats how fucking loud they are. then they proceeded to continue to speak loudly instead of ever quieting down. one time i knocked on their door and the kids were there in the living room watching tv and i just asked them if they could close their door because they leave it open, and i figured closing the door would help with the noise. they closed it, and then i went back inside to my place. but then the mom comes out shouting at the kids "who told you to close the door!?!?  blah blah!" and she came knocking down on my door. like wtf? she got soo offended that someone told their kids what to do. jesus. they do this often,  they always leave their front door and windows open so all the sound leaks out, meanwhile we have to keep our doors and windows closed? it's so unfair but have no choice.

tbh im not sure what the landlord could possibly do , i think theyre only interested in having someone rent.

did i mention theyre hoarders? the backyard and shared driveway is full of junk, full of old junk vans that dont work yet they just have sitting in their driveway for some reason. they literally have just a pile of junk out on the driveway it looks so ugly.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2019)

I think your frustration definitely warrants a conversation with the landlord. The landlord might not seem like a good option, but should have a presence here. You should express how irritated you are by the situation. You should also describe specific instances of them violating your space; I would even go so far as to put it in writing. I hope that helps.

Sorry that you have to experience this :/.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 9, 2019)

*Honestly? I just try to ignore it or use my headphones which even though are supposed to be noise cancelling aren`t and I can still hear the kid from the 1st floor crying

 Noisy neighbours from all 4 sides*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 9, 2019)

Always check your wall density before move in!


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 9, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I think your frustration definitely warrants a conversation with the landlord. The landlord might not seem like a good option, but should have a presence here. You should express how irritated you are by the situation. You should also describe specific instances of them violating your space; I would even go so far as to put it in writing. I hope that helps.
> 
> Sorry that you have to experience this :/.


ah might have to try that... should i just send a note when we send the rent money? or call.. ? they dont really pick up often lol. yeah the kids constantly come on our side of the front yard too and move our stuff. it's so irritating! all day theyve just been arguing and shit


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 9, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *Honestly? I just try to ignore it or use my headphones which even though are supposed to be noise cancelling aren`t and I can still hear the kid from the 1st floor crying
> 
> Noisy neighbours from all 4 sides*


damn i feel ya
i hate the fact that i have to use earphones or anything inside our damn house though
like sometimes all i wanna do is take a nap and i cant because theyre fucking banging the wall or screaming or whatever. seriously drives me crazy


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 9, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> Always check your wall density before move in!


it was fine when we had our old neighbors but then they moved out and got sent these heathens T__T


----------



## Vix (Jun 9, 2019)

I usually mind my own business and tune the sound of others out. Anyway dang girl, chill. Do some acid and you’ll sleep like a baby after 12 hours of being one with the universe.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 10, 2019)

i mentioned the gross gag-throwup sneezing, but i forgot to mention that they also blow their nose ALL THE TIME and super super SUPER loudly i can seriously be in the bathroom and i can hear them blowing their fucking nose super loud for minutes (and our bathroom is on the other side of the entire building). it sounds absolutely disgusting.

these people are the fucking worst

if you have fucking allergies, take some fucking medicine for it jfc. literally ALL YEAR ROUND.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 10, 2019)

Haze said:


> I usually mind my own business and tune the sound of others out. Anyway dang girl, chill. Do some acid and you’ll sleep like a baby after 12 hours of being one with the universe.


i wish i could, but i cant block out my ears. thats the only sense we have that we cant just "turn off"  i try to ignore it, and then boom suddenly they make loud noises, take your pick of: banging on the wall, loud kids screaming, loud kids crying, loud kids yelling, the mom yelling, the mom baby talking them and talking like a fucking retard, the dad yelling, any of them sneezing, the blowing nose, any of them hitting any of the other, the loud tv, the loud radio, the loud machinery(the dad fucking uses some sort of carpentry machine in the backyard all the time), the annoying kids in the front yard, in the back yard, the kids rough housing inside thus making loud banging noises, just everything. 


i tried meditating and just relaxing to myself and i fucking cant cuz then they start making shit ton of noise. drives me absolutely insane. it sucks when you cant even relax and take a nap or meditate in your own fucking house while everything else is silent and then boom disturbing disgusting noises.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 10, 2019)

Find out which school the kids go to.

Pay other kids to bully the shit out of them so that they have to move.


----------



## Mad Monk (Jun 10, 2019)

Come to their house give them food. They are starving


----------



## Skye (Jun 10, 2019)

I try my best to be patient. What I have done is knock of their door to let them know first. Of course I am very polite to them and give them a good reason. Ive only had to call the cops once though.


----------



## Karasu (Jun 12, 2019)

I call the cops. The keep the complaint confidential, and it sends a message that further instances will just make shit worse.


----------



## pfft (Jun 12, 2019)

Throw rocks at them. 

Shoot them w BB gun

Bribe them w candy to play in the street with heavy traffic 

Those are my solutions also TLDR


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 12, 2019)

I love the fact that nobody suggests asking the neighbors to turn down the music, because they know most people will react like this:


 "Lmao, get fucked!" 


*plays it even louder out of spite*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Jun 12, 2019)

Luiz said:


> I love the fact that nobody suggests asking the neighbors to turn down the music, because they know most people will react like this:
> 
> 
> "Lmao, get fucked!"
> ...


I’m that bitch sometimes playing loud ass music.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 13, 2019)

Kids are tricky because they're just gonna be kids and parenting is hard. I personally try not to hold a grudge when it's rambunctious kids that are the issue, because I get what it's like having looked after a few. 

That said, there are limits. Ain't no reason they should be kicking up a fuss well after most folks bedtime, and there is _no_ excuse for the banging on the walls. That's gotta stop. 

So it sounds like the property just has a direct landlord? A management company usually drops the hammer on rule violations, but if there's a landlord handling his own property, no telling how they'll handle it. All you can do is approach them with the issue and see how it shakes out. Because you don't have any leverage, the best you can do is hope.


----------



## Francyst (Jun 14, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> > Sneakily sabotage their lives to the point where they move.


Elaborate?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 15, 2019)

I yell at them to stfu. 

Unless they're ghetto trash. I'm not tryna get shot. Already had that nearly happen once.


----------



## Rifulofthewest (Jun 16, 2019)

In my opinion you complain too much, they are children and sneezes... But what I do with the rented students who stay at the party until 5 o'clock in the morning and the next day is working is to get up at seven in the morning and lock their doorbell with a toothpick. 
It seems cruel to me to do this to some children, by the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asaya7 (Jun 20, 2019)

A. Waltz said:


> they're always banging on the shared wall we have with them, literally one of em just started crying as i began typing this thread.


damn this fucking killed me xD


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 20, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> I yell at them to stfu.
> 
> Unless they're ghetto trash. I'm not tryna get shot. Already had that nearly happen once.


these people are fucking trashy as fuck, theyre always stealing shit in alleys, they literally have street signs in the front yard theyve stolen. we have a shared driveway and their side is full of fucking junk yard scraps.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 20, 2019)

A. Waltz said:


> these people are fucking trashy as fuck, theyre always stealing shit in alleys, they literally have street signs in the front yard theyve stolen. we have a shared driveway and their side is full of fucking junk yard scraps.



No HOA? No landlord?


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 21, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> No HOA? No landlord?


no HOA, 
not sure we have a landlord but theres a company we pay rent to and just mail them the rent. but theyre a furniture company and theyre not exactly involved in the few properties they rent. theyre very "hands off just send us the money"


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Jun 21, 2019)

I don't play that... I would have to tell them nicely at first to be quite. Next time I pop up I'm telling them to stfu and control their kids and theirselves tf that's ridiculous...


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 21, 2019)

A. Waltz said:


> no HOA,
> not sure we have a landlord but theres a company we pay rent to and just mail them the rent. but theyre a furniture company and theyre not exactly involved in the few properties they rent. theyre very "hands off just send us the money"



Someone has to actually be running the day to day. Otherwise they'd be pretty useless at collecting rent and ensuring their properties value isn't trashed... which by what you've said seems they've done a piss poor job.

It'd be worth it to figure it out. Additionally if they're not caring for their properties you could try to get them for slum conditions.


----------



## tangerine07 (Jun 22, 2019)

I live in the countryside so it's pretty quiet around here. So when someone makes loud noises it tends to be extra loud 

I hate the noise when it's too much I bang the windows to let them know, and then they kinda quiet down


----------



## stonemine (Dec 17, 2019)

Don't have neighbors in the first place.


----------



## pfft (Dec 17, 2019)

stonemine said:


> Don't have neighbors in the first place.


[HASHTAG]#goals[/HASHTAG] 
I’m going to live in the forest like princess mononoke


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 17, 2019)

pfft said:


> [HASHTAG]#goals[/HASHTAG]
> I’m going to live in the forest like princess mononoke


same i want to live near nice rolling green hills


lmfao and of course as i type this, our neighbors are talking super loudly with the door open and you can even hear the shit theyre listening to on their phone 

: |


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 18, 2019)

A couple of my neighbors are sometimes loud with music either during the day or late at night.

Normally, I just ignore it. But if need be, I guess I'm not above calling the cops.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 18, 2019)

What was snipped out?


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm assuming you want some sort of legal method to deal with them?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 18, 2019)

Mider T said:


> What was snipped out?



I just snipped out expletives that's all. Otherwise it's a really interesting topic.


----------



## jesusus (Dec 20, 2019)

Wear earplugs


----------



## hammer (Dec 20, 2019)

A. Waltz said:


> ah im in the US ! lol.


Shoot them


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 21, 2019)

That's pretty bad. Thankfully I've rarely dealt with neighbors that were too loud. I remember the worst thing being during the summertime when the pool was open. I lived right by the pool. There weren't many children at my apartment complex (which was mainly for college students) but there sure were enough when the pool opened up. And it wasn't always just the children that were obnoxious. I remember there were adults that would hang out until it closed making all kinds of noise.

I spent most of my time there with my earbuds on listening to my own music or streaming shows/movies, so it didn't bother me as much as it could have.

The worst thing I remember about my apartment was that my neighbors did drugs and I had to deal with that smell a lot. =/


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2019)

Harmonie said:


> The worst thing I remember about my apartment was that my neighbors did drugs and I had to deal with that smell a lot. =/


The only way you know what coke smells like is if you've snorted it.  You're saying you snorted coke, you crackhead?!


----------



## Harmonie (Dec 21, 2019)

Mider T said:


> The only way you know what coke smells like is if you've snorted it.  You're saying you snorted coke, you crackhead?!



I don't know how I ended up identifying the smell as drugs since it doesn't smell like the typical cigarette smoke but when I went to my management about the smell they identified to me what it was. I don't actually remember what the drug was, nor do I care to. All I know is that it smelled like skunk and that was nasty.

I don't care if people do that stuff, but they should at least be considerate and not do it in such a place where other people like me will have to deal with it.


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 21, 2019)

they've been listening to fucking music all morning, they wont turn the volume down even though theyre in their backyard and im on the other side of the house and i can still hear it

ive told my landlord about this but she just says there's nothing she can do and to just call the cops next time 

but since it's still daytime i doubt they will do anything

lmfao and literally as i write this they turned up the music


----------



## Jim (Dec 21, 2019)

play some really loud white noise


----------



## hammer (Dec 21, 2019)

A. Waltz said:


> they've been listening to fucking music all morning, they wont turn the volume down even though theyre in their backyard and im on the other side of the house and i can still hear it
> 
> ive told my landlord about this but she just says there's nothing she can do and to just call the cops next time
> 
> ...





Jim said:


> play some really loud white noise


play maximum the hormone and babymetal


----------



## Jim (Dec 21, 2019)

hammer said:


> play maximum the hormone and babymetal


I'm not sure what those are, but I don't think white noise is generally annoying, it's just that it masks sound 

Like, if the white noise is as loud as the music they're playing, it's literally impossible to hear it, no matter how good your hearing is. I'm sure they'd enjoy that.


----------



## hammer (Dec 21, 2019)

Jim said:


> I'm not sure what those are, but I don't think white noise is generally annoying, it's just that it masks sound
> 
> Like, if the white noise is as loud as the music they're playing, it's literally impossible to hear it, no matter how good your hearing is. I'm sure they'd enjoy that.


----------



## Nox (Dec 22, 2019)

These games are for two players. If you want to let me know you're are Taylor Swift fan. I'm about to introduce you to Travis Scott.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 22, 2019)

Buy louder speaker?

Joke aside. Talk with them nicely will help


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 22, 2019)

Huge speakers near the ceiling +


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 28, 2019)

help they got a fucking toy keyboard or chimes or whatever and they wont stop playing random shit


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 29, 2019)

A. Waltz said:


> our neighbor's kids are _~snip~_ af it's so they're always in the front yard screaming and one of em has a full blown crying tantrum at least once per day, they're always banging on the shared wall we have with them, literally one of em just started crying as i began typing this thread.
> 
> also the parents themselves are ~snip~ too, they dont know how to sneeze, every time they sneeze it sounds like they're gagging and throwing up, theyre always shouting at the kids which just has me on high alert the whole time even though i know theyre not shouting at me but you know how humans only have like 2 biological fears and one of them is loud noises (i think the other one is falling.. ?)
> 
> ...


noise cancelling headphones?

i mean you can still file a noise complaint.

another approach is that you can give them a taste of their own medicine.

When they are sleeping blast some music of their own.


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 29, 2019)

Canute87 said:


> noise cancelling headphones?
> 
> i mean you can still file a noise complaint.
> 
> ...


the own medicine thing doesn't work. they just keep doing it. theyre fucking deranged.

i hate the idea of being forced to wear headphones in my own house. not only that, but they physically hurt to be on my ears after a short while. also, they dont work. ive even tried ear plugs which are also super uncomfortable but the noise still leaks in. they make so many types of noises, sometimes it's music so you hear odd bass sounds, but a lot of it is also yelling so that might be a big higher, or the kids are small so it's also high pitched or medium pitched, but they also have teenagers so when they sneeze or blow their nose or speak it's like a low sound that doesnt get drowned out much. and sometimes the kids are rolling shit on the floor and you can hear that through the floor and like all of these weird acoustical things fuck man.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 29, 2019)

A. Waltz said:


> the own medicine thing doesn't work. they just keep doing it. theyre fucking deranged.
> 
> i hate the idea of being forced to wear headphones in my own house. not only that, but they physically hurt to be on my ears after a short while. also, they dont work. ive even tried ear plugs which are also super uncomfortable but the noise still leaks in. they make so many types of noises, sometimes it's music so you hear odd bass sounds, but a lot of it is also yelling so that might be a big higher, or the kids are small so it's also high pitched or medium pitched, but they also have teenagers so when they sneeze or blow their nose or speak it's like a low sound that doesnt get drowned out much. and sometimes the kids are rolling shit on the floor and you can hear that through the floor and like all of these weird acoustical things fuck man.



And you can't file a noise complaint?


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 29, 2019)

Canute87 said:


> And you can't file a noise complaint?


what is that? through the police? or through the landlord? cuz ive already complained to the landlord a bunch of times so it's documented..


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 31, 2019)

You may be forced to take them to court, see if you can find a legal expert for advice on how to make that happen. 

Get statements from your landlord and file a complaint with your local police (some do this online). That way you have a paper trail showing you made an effort to get them to chill.


----------



## Djomla (Dec 31, 2019)

I fuck 'em up.


----------



## Irene (Jan 2, 2020)

If this isn't me 

These rude ppl keep making noises at night , day or anytime and I already told my parents to adress this issue with them but they won't make any efforts 

 

One day I am gonna snap at them and it won't be good ..


----------



## hammer (Jan 2, 2020)

in all seriousness, do you have records to prove you talked to the landlord?If so go to the police and file a complaint stating you tried to talk to the landlord so you decided to take the next step they might not take you seriously if they think it's the first time.


----------



## A. Waltz (Feb 2, 2020)

welp just called the cops and they did absolutely nothing, told me to tell the landlord even though the landlord said to call the cops


----------



## Keishin (Feb 2, 2020)

cops dont deal with loud neighbors some landlords give warnings if you just call but your landlord seems to be the type to want the €€€. just tell the landlord that youll be leaving if he doesnt give them a warning


----------



## A. Waltz (Feb 2, 2020)

Keishin said:


> cops dont deal with loud neighbors some landlords give warnings if you just call but your landlord seems to be the type to want the €€€. just tell the landlord that youll be leaving if he doesnt give them a warning


i live in a tight housing market and our rent is relatively low compared to the area so i doubt she will care if we leave, she'd probably welcome it cuz she can charge more once we leave

yeah i think the only way now is to scare the landlord by using legaltalk in all my communications with her, remind her of tenant rights and shit like that

fuck i just really dont have time to be dealing with this i just want to focus on fucking school


----------



## Keishin (Feb 2, 2020)

i used to have neighbors that complained about everything and some of the people i know also have to deal with neighbors that scream and take drugs at 3 am with loud music on but in 2016 we got a new apartment that was built in 2016 (not rent but we still pay monthly fees and own the place) and the walls are super thick here. rarely hear shit at all.


----------



## A. Waltz (Feb 2, 2020)

Keishin said:


> i used to have neighbors that complained about everything and some of the people i know also have to deal with neighbors that scream and take drugs at 3 am with loud music on but in 2016 we got a new apartment that was built in 2016 (not rent but we still pay monthly fees and own the place) and the walls are super thick here. rarely hear shit at all.


i visited a friend's place once and it was like new construction and concrete walls it was glorious no noise 

really wish there were some new construction around here, but all the new stuff is like super super expensive. my friend's place was at a new school building so cant just move the whole family there lol

this piece of shit building i think is from the 60s or 80s


----------



## A. Waltz (Feb 2, 2020)

fuck you guys im so fucking pissed

is there any way i can jam their wifi signal so they cant listen to their fucking spotify anymore?


----------



## A. Waltz (Feb 2, 2020)

straight up considering throwing the fucking hose on them or on their radio stuff in the backyayrd but they built a stupid fucking tarp on top so now it would be obvious that someone sprayed water on there and that it wasnt just the rain


----------



## Jim (Feb 2, 2020)

blast loud white noise maybe?


----------



## A. Waltz (Feb 2, 2020)

seriously im so sick of these fucking people


----------



## ValeriaVolkihar (Feb 2, 2020)

call police


----------



## A. Waltz (Feb 2, 2020)

ValeriaVolkihar said:


> call police


i did and they did nothing


----------



## ValeriaVolkihar (Feb 2, 2020)

A. Waltz said:


> i did and they did nothing


well yeah, it should give u some peace for a little bit tho.


----------



## A. Waltz (Feb 2, 2020)

ValeriaVolkihar said:


> well yeah, it should give u some peace for a little bit tho.


they turned up the volume the second the cops left lmfao t___t


----------



## ValeriaVolkihar (Feb 2, 2020)

A. Waltz said:


> they turned up the volume the second the cops left lmfao t___t


my condolences


----------



## Worm Juice (Feb 5, 2020)

Is it possible to blast some loud porn? Just a couple of hours a day, until they are ready to make a deal.


----------



## Jim (Feb 5, 2020)

Worm Juice said:


> Is it possible to blast some loud porn? Just a couple of hours a day, until they are ready to make a deal.


I didn't even know porn had sound.


----------



## hammer (Feb 5, 2020)

Jim said:


> I didn't even know porn had sound.


porn volume is always 2


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 5, 2020)

A. Waltz said:


> theyre renting
> 
> seriously they are the worst, when they first moved they would constantly hit the kids for like straight up minutes at a time, you could hear the mom hitting one of the kids with a fucking pan once. you could hear the kid fall on the ground because of the hitting. i even called the cops back then and they sort of stopped with the hitting but still do the shouting and occasional hitting just not as long


Look up nuisance ordinances in your city (most have some) if they're being too loud during your city's "quiet hours" just call the cops, record them, call the landlord they're renting from, just complain as much as you can.
If they're too much of a hassle for the landlord, they may get kicked out.

In my experience, just talking to someone about them being noisy never works because you have no authority over them, and if they're being that obnoxious, they probably are self centered and didn't care about their neighbors to begin with.

If you annoy the cops enough(as long as you're polite about it and stay in line), they'll so something about your neighbors.

Hell, record them shouting at their kids and then call the cops, they'll take a domestic dispute more seriously than noise complaint.


----------

